# horse look-up



## ^T-bird89^ (Nov 18, 2007)

some friends of ours just bought a little shetland mare and would like to know about her background so i thought i'd help them out...

can somebody look the dam up for me or if you have any information or pictures would be great!

148946A Mythical Magic

thank you much!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 19, 2007)

Here you go!

ASPC - 148946A MYTHICAL MAGIC

Sex: MARE Color: BUCKSKIN

Height: Mane & Tail: BLACK

Date Foaled: 05/15/2000 Markings (1): WHITE SPOT ON RIGHT REAR CORONET;

Date Registered: 03/29/2001 Markings (2):

Current Owner: LORENA (RENE) GOEDDERZ Markings (3):

Breeder: ROGER KAHLE Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

120562A WINK'S SHOWDEO TRADITION

136207A J-J'S PAINTED APACHE

133776A PRINCESS ROCKING D

143149A J-J'S PAINTED JITTERBUG

133083A SUPREME SURPRISE

137034A FANCY SPOT

132270A RIP'S LITTLE PRINCESS

132206A MASTERS GOLDEN SUPREME CAPTAIN

134379A CAPTAIN'S JEREMY VB

132904A BLUE CHIP'S DAPHNE VB

136564A JEREMY'S JULIE VB

29798 KING'S RED ACE

119061 INDIANA RED ACE'S SALLY

25550 INDIANA STAR'S PRIDE


----------



## Lewella (Nov 19, 2007)

Little tiny buckskin mare easily small enough to hardship???

She comes from the same farm that Adam bought Grassmere's Jazz-Singer from and she's actually had two Jazz babies.




Her recorded owner lives less than an hour from me and I've been to her farm several times.


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello,

I'm the one that adopted Dream. I'm making a scrapbook for her and our miniature horse. Since our Shetland is papered I thought it would be fun to put her family tree in it with information like where they are now and what they have accomplished. The only thing is I'm extreemly new on having a registered horse that I'm not familure with any of the names. My horses name in Trilogy's Infinate Dream Finder.

on her paper is the following

Kid Lee

Red Rock's Tommorrow

141130A Grassmere's Jazz-singer Mai West

Hillswicke's Silver Flash

Shive Lady Omega

Hillswick's Blue Nightengale

J-J's Painted Apache

J-J's Painted Jitterbug

148946A Mythical Magic Fancy Spot

Captain's Jeremy VB

Jeremy's Julie VB

Indiana Red Ace's Sally

I hope this isn't to hard for others to help me with. I've tried to hunt them down but, not getting anywhere! I find their offspring only. Also my husband and I are curious to see how good these bloodline's really are. Any help would be great!! We love our Dream and she is 3 yrs. old now and in her forever home doing wonderfully!!

Lisa


----------



## Lewella (Nov 24, 2007)

Kid Lee - http://www.bellevuefarm.com - click on the Classic Ancestors page.

Red Rock's Tommorrow - there should be pictures of him around but I don't know where at right off hand. Dennis Robison owns him.

141130A Grassmere's Jazz-singer - look throught the thread's and find a post by adamlongman and go to his website - stallion page. Adam is Jazz's current owner.

Mai West - Don't know of any photos of her.

Hillswicke's Silver Flash - unaware of any photos of him either. If you find one let me know as I have a granddaughter.

Shive Lady Omega - don't know of any pictures of her.

Hillswick's Blue Nightengale - don't know fo any pictures.

J-J's Painted Apache - go to my website to this page http://www.platteridgefarm.com/bearped.html and click on his name and a picture will come up.

J-J's Painted Jitterbug - don't know of any pictures of him.

148946A Mythical Magic - Rene Goedderz might have photos of her she could email - [email protected]

Fancy Spot - Tom Swearingen was her most recent owner and I'm sure he probably has pictures but I don't have an email address for him.

Captain's Jeremy VB - I don't know fo any pictures of him.

Jeremy's Julie VB - I don't know of any pictures of her.

Indiana Red Ace's Sally - I don't know of any pictures of her.


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help for my search so far!!! Rene Goedderz was actaully the origional owner of Dream! Also was her breeder. Do you feel Dream's bloodlines are good? Was curious about that since she is my first horse and happened to have papers!! Also I have the origional paperwork and was wondering how I would go about transfering Dream Finder into my name and wondering what else I should do in the best interest of Dream and keeping her status of paperwork. She is my angel and I want her to be the best she can be. I know I was warned that there might be a late fee of some sort to register her with ASPC but, not sure.

Thanks!!


----------



## Lewella (Nov 24, 2007)

Along with her registration papers did you get a signed transfer? The regular transfer fee is $15 and the late fee for after 6 months is $25 - you can get a complete list of fees by going to the ASPC/AMHR website a http://www.shetlandminiature.com and clicking on the Forms Online page and then downloading a copy of the Customer Work Order. To transfer her you'll have to join the ASPC/AMHR and that will cost $65 but it is well worth it for a new owner just because it includes a subscription to The Journal.





Dream has good breeding. Crossing the Hillswicke Oracle lines to the J-J lines usually has pretty good results.

Marcy Hillbrands can't get logged on right now but emailed me to say you should email her (her website is http://www.lazy-h-ranch.net and her email address is on there) as she has a sister (I believe she's a full sister but a year younger) to your Dream.


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow!! You are very informative!! You also have helped me out a lot. I told my husband. We have the origional paper with Rene's signed but, nobody else signed them so I was told I could just sign it and turn it in as if it was like she sold her to me. Dream almost landed at the slotter house and was saved by a friend of Painted Promise Ranch and then they got her along with the paperwork and we adopted Dream from them! Long thing hey! LOL~~ I'm happy that Dream's bloodline are good ones. She acts like she is Queen most of the time! LOL~~ I don't know much about showing or anything but, someday maybe our kids will get into things like that otherwise she will just remain spoiled and do pony rides and theripy things. She has been my angel and will always be. We have a strong connection. I never thought you could bond to a horse like this but, I'm now a believer! LOL~~ I will contact the lady who might be Dreams full sister. That is wonderful!!! THanks for all the help!

Lisa


----------

